# Wifi Max problem, please help!



## Sogeking (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi there,

I have been trying to set this thing up for my DS for the past, errrr, 6 hours?!! And it just wont work :S

At first, it just screwed my whole internet connection up and I had to restore my system a couple of times over before figuring out there was something wrong with it. It was the drivers that came in the CD, so I had to look for updated drivers untill I found them at www.codejunkies.com 
Then, it was better but it just wouldnt connect to my computer let alone DS. Then I learned that I had to basically put all the numbers in the property page of it in order for it to recognise my pc. That too was solved and I have entered all the numbers required. Great, but wait a second.. the bloody thing is still not connecting to the DS. And I was getting this error msg that there was a conflict in my pc and two things were using the same ip number at the same time which would cause one of them to not function properly. I was baffled by then as I couldnt find any explanation to it everywhere I looked. I got through that too by sheer luck as I was fiddling about with it, and I honestly wouldnt know how to solve it again.

And it just kept going from there, from one problem to another. You could imagine how many wee problems like these would consume a quarter of a day to fix.

Im now back in square one, still baffled by this damn adaptor and I just refuse to give in. Please help me get online with my DS... I have almost checked evrey single search result for "wifimax ds datel problem".

Everything seems to be working fine now, I get Excellent signal and "Connected" from the wireless device. But it still refuses to connect to the DS, I dont know why.

Now I have took a screecap of every setting and everything I thought was relevant to this case, please do take a look at them and advice me as to what to do next.




























Can somebody help plz?

Oh, forgot to add: The error Im getting is a 52000 "Unable to obtain an IP address. Move within range of the access point or check DHCP setting".


----------



## zeddy (May 3, 2003)

do you have to set an IP address for the DS?


----------



## garlicsalt2 (Apr 23, 2007)

@Sogeking:

I believe I see your problem: You have your WiFiMax BRIDGED to your ADSL modem. When you do this, you are going to attempt to pull in two IP addresses - one for your PC/Laptop, and one for your DS. Most ISPs (an ISP is the company who provides Internet service) only allow one IP address per DSL or Cable connection (ie. per household). The solution is to TURN OFF bridging, and use ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) AND ONLY ICS!!

If your computer were behind a router, then that would be different - the router would provide multiple IP addresses, even if you bridged one PC to another. No, if connecting directly to the Internet, you need a NAT Router/Proxy.

When you use ICS on your Laptop or Desktop PC, you use only one IP address on the outside (ie., the Internet), but your Laptop or Desktop will then provide multiple IP Addresses to devices that connect to it. In a sense, your Laptop or Desktop PC which is hooked up to the Internet becomes a kind of router itself. The computer that is hooked up to the ADSL Modem will then relay the data from your DS or any other WiFi enabled computer or device to the Internet and send back the responses from the Internet to the appropriate device.

Oh, yeah. You will probably want to remove the default gateway and DNS information for your WiFiMax adapter. You won't need that unless your computer was using your WiFiMax to connect to the Internet. (eg., if you were at a Starbucks or other "Hotspot" and were using your WiFiMax to connect to the Internet wirelessly. In this case though, you doing the reverse - making your Laptop with the WiFiMax into your own personal Hotspot).

Synopsis: The settings you should be using are:

# For ADSL Modem (Local Area Connection 5):

Obtain IP address automatically
Obtain DNS Server address automatically

Allow other users to connect to this computer's Internet Connection
Home Networking Conection: *Wireless Network Connection*

# For Wireless Network Connection:

Use the following IP address:
IP address: 192.168.0.1
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Default gateway: *<<LEAVE BLANK>>*

Use the following DNS server addresses:
Preferred DNS Server: *<<LEAVE BLANK>>*
Alternate DNS Server: *<<LEAVE BLANK>>*

And again, make sure you do not select any adapter under "Bridge Adapter" in Access Point settings.

--Aaron


----------



## Kraken19 (May 6, 2007)

im having the same problem too, as i dont know how to get this thing to successfully work


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

As an unfortunate starting point; the only thing USB was never meant to do was networking and the drivers to make it work for a network do all sorts of strange things.

Your easiest solution is to buy a wireless router. Bestbuy has a very nice Buffalo, wireless G router, for $40. You then use a regular network cable, put your DSL login info into the router once, and your good to go. Rename the SSID to something you will recognize.

If; however, you are bound and determined to make what you have work, first switch the DSL modem connection to use the ethernet and uninstall the USB drivers for it. Then, setup the wireless for internet connection sharing through the network connection and don't connect it to anything wireless. You will be connecting to it with the laptop.

These guys have a lot of helpful info: http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/xp_ics/


----------



## computerkid (May 7, 2007)

I have been reading everywhere and I am now more confused about this dongle than ever. Ok so I have the drivers installed and the dongle in place. My computer is connected to the internet through a router therefore My lan settings have auto obtain ip address. A while ago we were having trouble connecting to the internet so i have a set of dns numbers that dont match the router but anyway. What exactly do i type into the wireless connection under tcp/ip. I did allow my lan connectio nto share internet and I can get the wireless to connect but it only sends packets, it does not receive them. Anyone have any experience settings this up for a ds behind a router? I turned my windows firewall off and all the other things ive read. What exactly do I do!?!?!


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/xp_ics/serverbroadband.htm


----------



## computerkid (May 7, 2007)

i saw that but no one bridges the connections that i know of they just tell the wireless what to use and tell the lan to share


----------



## farstrider2001 (Aug 2, 2007)

garlicsalt2 said:


> @Sogeking:
> 
> I believe I see your problem: You have your WiFiMax BRIDGED to your ADSL modem. When you do this, you are going to attempt to pull in two IP addresses - one for your PC/Laptop, and one for your DS. Most ISPs (an ISP is the company who provides Internet service) only allow one IP address per DSL or Cable connection (ie. per household). The solution is to TURN OFF bridging, and use ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) AND ONLY ICS!!
> 
> ...


I want to know how to use it to connect to hot spots using vista


----------



## farstrider2001 (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay I was messing around with my WiFi max and I figured out how to get it working make sure the network connections internet protocol settings are set to auto for ip & DNS then go to the main properties for it go to the advance tab now in the internet connection sharing area check the top box only and select the main wired connection you use and you may also have to select the connection you are bridging to by selecting the main connection in the Zydas application. also if you want to use it as a replacement laptop adapter or desk adapter uncheck the boxes under internet connection sharing and change the mode of the adapter with the Zydas application by changing it from access point to station but when your finished using it either disconnect it or change the mode back


----------



## farstrider2001 (Aug 2, 2007)

Also I was reading up that changing the preamble from long to short makes the client devices have a quicker connection to it


----------



## nassef (Oct 9, 2007)

the big error i can see

the defult gateway of your pc setting must be in the same lan with your ip address.


----------



## Skullface! (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a similar problem if not THE same!

I can connect to Nintendo WFC but only one time (i'm going to explain).

I have the connection settings right and i've tried like everything!

So here's the thing; When i want to play let's say Mario Kart DS i can connect to the Nintendo WFC and play flawlessly. Now here's the tricky part....when i turn my DS off or switch games it won't connect again. Only if i disconnect the WiFi MAX from the docking station or turn off my computer, or whatever the case may be, and then ALSO i switch the channel THEEEEN it wil work again...but i shouldn't change channels everytime i want to play wirelessly, am i right?!

I'm in contact with the support from codejunkies.com trying to get help but it feels like a dead end because they just keep asking me the same thing and telling me to do what i've done 300 times already!!

So......any tips?


----------



## farstrider2001 (Aug 2, 2007)

i know i agree tech support there is the worst so i just gave up on getting my AR NGC upgrade disc not that it would work on my wii anyways. & from what i know its probably your NDIS drivers on your computer are corrupted plus it could be the ds MTU value. for the Wii Nintendo customer service site just says to change the Wiis MTU value to 1500. also some registry entries on your computer could be the problem compare these with your reg.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Rpc]
"UuidSequenceNumber"=dword:0cdae01e

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Ndisuio]
"Start"=dword:00000003

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\SharedAccess]
"Start"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\wuauserv]
"Start"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SessionInformation]
"ProgramCount"=dword:00000004

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Ndisuio]
"Start"=dword:00000003

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess]
"Start"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\wuauserv]
"Start"=dword:00000002


----------



## farstrider2001 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have figured out what some peoples problems maybe what i did to fix mine is i just didnt uncheck qos in network connections properties for the default adapter i uninstalled qos & now my wifi max appeared in the network connections folder & ics appeared aswell & port talk service error went away so this may help other people.


----------



## farstrider2001 (Aug 2, 2007)

i found out more about wifi max its a sparklan atheros client chipset i found out this by the mac address that poped up on the xirrus wi-fi monitor vista sidebar gadet


----------



## malcpro (Mar 10, 2008)

You have to share your Local Area Connection, and not the Local Area Connection 5, and don't change the ip address, after awhile you should get one for the wifi max, the Local Area Connection will have a sharing hand underneath it, and connection shared, a new connection will appear, with Wireless Network Connection name, and say connected, with the ip address 192.168.0.1, as long as that doesnt match your router address, that's all done auto.


----------

